# What's on your Favorites?



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann and I were discussing in another thread what we have on our "Favorites" shelf on our Fires.

I have apps and a link to KindleBoards.  I'm still in setup mode, though, and this will change.

Right now:
TextNow
Silk browser
email
help
IMDB
Weather+
and OfficeSuite Pro


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have

FB
Tapatalk
a calculator
Words with Friends
Silk Browser
Email
Help
MLB.com (go Nats!)
SoundHound
Tetris
the Calendar
MapQuest
1Mobile
SpeakToIt assistant

and two books that I'm reading off and on

But that's just how it is today.  I move things around. . .like mapquest will probably go away, as will SoundHound as I'm not accessing them as much -- I'd put them on for ready access while we were traveling.

Also probably will remove SpeakToIt which was only there while I was troubleshooting and that was the easiest way to have it readily accessible.  

And, I probably don't need both the email app and the calendar as the calendar is available when the email is front-and-center on the carousel.

WHEN I get my 8.9HD, I might put a KB web page link. . . .but as it is Tapatalk works better on the HD7 for me.


----------



## sunfiregirl (Mar 10, 2010)

Right now, just Plume for Twitter, Netflix & Hulu Plus...but I'm sure more will get added lol


----------



## wavesprite (Apr 27, 2009)

I have:
FB
Overdrive
Email
People
HBO Go
Netflix
Words With Friends
and the battery monitoring app (can't think of the name of it)


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm still working on it, but for now:

Silk, email & the ?
IMDb
a Solitaire/MahJong/card game combo app
Pyramid Solitaire
Aldiko
GetJar & 1Mobile stores' apps
Facebook
Battery monitor
Sparkpeople
a PDF about a group trip I'm taking next week
and my November borrow from KOLL so I won't forget to read it!


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

Let's see:
Silk
Facebook
Colornote
YouVersion
Homeschool Helper
Calengoo
and a List Master Pro

I should probably add Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> But that's just how it is today. I move things around. . .like mapquest will probably go away, as will SoundHound as I'm not accessing them as much -- I'd put them on for ready access while we were traveling.
> 
> Also probably will remove SpeakToIt which was only there while I was troubleshooting and that was the easiest way to have it readily accessible.
> 
> ...


Definitely, on the 7, Tapatalk is the way to go. I don't feel like I need it on the 8.9...

Things I'm using very temporarily, such as for troubleshooting or a one off, I leave in the Carousel; it's as easy to spin the Carousel as to bring up Favorites. But I do have things come and go, as they might be seasonal or ongoing for a specific project. For example, baseball season (go, Nats!) is over, Ann. 

I haven't been putting books in my Favorites, but I like the idea of putting the KOLL book in the favorites, Meemo!

I'm not sure what Plume for Twitter is? Off to check...

I'm soooo happy to have a Fire again. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Definitely, on the 7, Tapatalk is the way to go. I don't feel like I need it on the 8.9...
> 
> Things I'm using very temporarily, such as for troubleshooting or a one off, I leave in the Carousel; it's as easy to spin the Carousel as to bring up Favorites. But I do have things come and go, as they might be seasonal or ongoing for a specific project. For example, baseball season (go, Nats!) is over, Ann.


But there's still NEWS! Davy Johnson -- manager of the year, Bryce Harper -- rookie of the year, Golden Glove Adam LaRoche (please let's re-sign him), Silver Sluggers Adam LaRoche, Ian Desmond and Stephen Strasburg. Plus there are about a half dozen of them getting married this winter. 

I'll be happy when mine comes. . . . .Tuesday, now, I guess.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> But there's still NEWS! Davy Johnson -- manager of the year, Bryce Harper -- rookie of the year, Golden Glove Adam LaRoche (please let's re-sign him), Silver Sluggers Adam LaRoche, Ian Desmond and Stephen Strasburg.


That's what the sports page is for... 




> Plus there are about a half dozen of them getting married this winter.


How many are getting divorced?  I can't really say I care much about their personal lives...

Betsy


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

The main keepers on mine are a calculator, Netflix, some twitter app I forget the name of, and Office Suite.  There's any other number of "favorites" on there depending on what I get bored with.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, I've been going through my apps from my old Fire and my calculator was one of them.  That's now on my Favorites list.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> How many are getting divorced?  I can't really say I care much about their personal lives...
> 
> Betsy


. . . . .

Well, they're all young guys, you know. . . .there was a whole article about how their girlfriends are all friends so they had to all deconflict with each other. 

But, on topic. . . . I anticipate there will be different favorites on the two different Fires. . . . . .


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

1Mobile
Aldiko
OfficeSuite Pro
box
Overdrive
Audible
tunein
E-mail
Yahoo mail (don't know why I put two mail programs on here.  I don't even check my mail on my fire)
Words with Friends


----------

